# 2006 GTO Engine Problems



## Phoenix_One (Jan 23, 2011)

Good Afternoon guys & girls, I'm posting this thread because I just bought my GTO in January of 2011 and it is now January 2012 and I just came from the shop and I was told I needed a new engine.

Let me explain further:

Yesterday as my wife was driving us home after work, we had just taken the exit off the freeway heading home when the engine all of a sudden produced a 'Flapping' noise and slowed the car down. Aftre looking at it the engine was shaking in the engine bay when we tried to start it back up. 

We took it to a Big O' Tires place around the corner, stayed overnight(since they closed shortly after) and this morning I called them to find out more information and they stated that 2 cylinders on the right side of the engine were not firing and one of the rods is knocking around in there. 

-They quoted me around $11,000 parts and labor, basically a new engine.
-There were metal shavings in the oil.
-2 cylinders don't fire (or maybe they fire incorrectly)
-atleast one rod is knocking around (what I was told)

I refuse to pay that much for engine work/swap. My next move is to take the car over to a specialized shop. My wife and I use this car as our daily driver and since she's our only vehicle, I'm desperately seeking advice on what to do from here, because I'm not mechanically inclined enough to work on an engine. Any thoughts? Thanks!

-Christian


----------



## The_Madcat (Sep 30, 2011)

11k seems like a lot just for an engine. Unless it is stroked or otherwise modded. If you are looking for a stock engine (guessing as you said DD) you can find crate LS2's for around 5k. Or, find a donor car with a good engine and get it even cheaper. A straight up engine swap - stock to stock shouldn't cost an arm or leg for labor.


*edit*

Just went and looked and you can get forged/stroked LS2 shortblocks for around 4500$. If your top end is still good (heads, intake, accessories) you should be able to re-use them. Not sure if the website I am looking at is a supporting vendor, and I would rather not break the rules so if you would like the URL, just PM me and I'll send it to you.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

$11000 thats crazy. Im buying a 632 big block fully built with 850hp for $12000. Tell that mechanic to get F****d. But labor is going to be alot at a shop.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't let yourself be taken. Type in 'new LS2 engine' on any search engine and all questions will be answered. You will be amazed by the amount of money you'll be able to save.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Might wanna call around to some salvage yards. Just made a call to the place I get my motors and trannys from, they have one complete out of an `06 with 53,000 miles for $7000.00 with a 30 day warranty, or 10k with a 3 year warranty (also covers labor if their motor goes bad).


----------



## righttime (Dec 29, 2011)

If your don't mind me asking, how many miles were on the car?


----------



## Phoenix_One (Jan 23, 2011)

-The current mileage on the car is @59,899miles.
-TRAC OFF is read on the Instrument Cluster (Cannot Turn On) 

I haven't called around any places yet, but I found this engine on ebay:
Ebay Listing

If this is a legit posting I would love to grab it but I'm not about to make a hasty $7K decision, whats worse is that I honestly don't know who to trust or what to look for in a reputable shop. 

Though again I'm not qualified to give a professional opinion, I think this one is exactly what I need. We will be taking out an emergency loan for whatever amount we need to get the car running again, however I have already read online that the LS2 engine went from the 2005 spec to the 2006 spec and that even the last of the 2006 GTOs still shipped with the 2005 spec LS2 engine. Original post here:
LS2 Forums

So this now just got that much more complicated, but I suppose I'll just look and see if there are 3 main harness connectors and I should be good? Anyhow I'll answer all the questions you guys ask and I'll keep you all up to date with what happens on my end. Thanks for the support guys =)

-Christian


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

I feel your pain... Truly... I woke up one morning and turned the 2005 GTO on and CLUNK CLUNK BANG, Rod flew out the oil pan... I have it supercharged etc so I took it to the mechanic I go to, new engine plus install etc was around 8000. I believe the block itself was in the 6k range...I forget. I really feel bad.


----------

